# Ok Im not doing great!



## Dave Byrne (Dec 11, 2019)

Gday all,

I own a new place, built and love the outdoors. My brother and I set up irrigation around my front and back yard and ive been struggling with fungi, no growing grass, hard soil and weeds.

Ive been doing a tone of reading and reserarch and have come long way, but im not getting the results and its costing me cash.

I have set up a yearly routine of preemergent, fertiziling, manual aeration(no machines at hire shops) you name it ive got it planned. My irrigation consists of Rainbird RVan 18s for the front and side yard and the back is a rainbird maxi paw with the blue nozzle and adjusted. The rvans run on 2 sprinklers per line and the maxi paw on its own.

The yard out the back where the maxi paw deals seems to be struggling in areas right in front of it. Ive done the tuna can test for wll areas and have the irrigation set to go off twice a week each line at different times between 6am-10am. The RVans are on a cycle of one 25min x 2 a week and the maxi paw 25minx4.

Am i on the right line of time for my sprinklers?? I work off the basis of needing 1 inch per week of water.

https://sunshoweronline.com.au/irrigation/spray-irrigation/impact-sprinklers/pop-up-impact-sprinklers/rainbird-2045a-maxi-paw-pop-up-sprinkler



I purchased expensive eco blend soil and use scotts lawn slow release builder fert once established. I also use seasol new grass fert early on to help it a long. I keep to directions and avoid high nitrogen based.

Im not sure what else to do.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1in/week is a very rough guideline that doesn't work in the peak of summer. If you are near Lawntips (Ben) in Australia, I'm guessing you should be at 1.5in /week. Target 0.5in every 2-3 days.

Second, annual ryegrass is almost a weed. Creeping red fescue doesn't like heat and will go brown in the summer sun.


----------



## Dave Byrne (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.

Do you recommend a particular variety of seed instead?

Im thinking my maxi paw is not watering enough?? Is my times reasonable?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seed types will depend on your weather. Perennial ryegrass or Kentucky bluegrass or turf type tall fescues will be better for colder areas.

The only way to know if your maxi paw is watering is to do the tuna can test. Place multiple in the zone (edges, center, etc) and see how long it takes to get 0.5in (12mm). Run the system whatever it needs to get there in all the tuna cans. If it is too uneven, then you might need to check for head to head coverage.

Reach out to Ben on his website. He might sell seeds or at least point you to a local source near you.


----------

